# HMS Saldanha Disaster 1811



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Worthy memorial to be unveiled in Co. Donegal == ttp://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/donegal-remembers-1811-naval-disaster-575548.html


----------

